# Painting the inside of coop?



## fundabug

A long time ago in a galaxy far far away, when I was a child my family raised a small flock of chickens for eggs and meat. Fast forward to the present and this galaxy, my wife and I have decided to start raising chickens for our family's egg and meat needs. I've decided the best set up for us would be a movable chicken tractor. I'm at a point before I go any further, to possibly paint the inside with a white latex barn paint. I would like to do this so for easy cleaning when necessary. My father says that's a bad idea because the chickens will peck at the paint, eat the paint chips, and poison the eggs & meat. I've also seen several examples on the internet of painted coop interiors. Any thoughts and opinions on this would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 7chicks

I have mine painted and no problems in over 2 years. In the big coop just the ceiling and shutter for window and their door is painted to seal the wood. The walls have that smooth inexpensive bathroom paneling so its super easy to clean. Vinyl flooring too so nothing soaks into the wood flooring. The tractor has the inside painted too which is where mine stayed when they were babies until their big house was done. They never bothered with the painted plywood walls. Even the young chickens I've brought home since that use the tractor don't bother the walls.


----------



## Apyl

The chickens as well as their eggs and meat will be fine. Paint doesnt have lead in it like it use to and even IF the chickens pecked at the walls it would be very minimal. I have never had a chicken peck the coop walls.


----------



## fundabug

Apyl said:


> The chickens as well as their eggs and meat will be fine. Paint doesnt have lead in it like it use to and even IF the chickens pecked at the walls it would be very minimal. I have never had a chicken peck the coop walls.


Good to know. I think my dad was thinking of old school lead paint, but it did concern me a bit because I was not sure if latex paint had anything poisonous in it that a pecking chicken might ingest. I was not sure how much a chicken might peck at it, but two people have already asked me the same question so I had to ask.Thanks.


----------



## susan

Any thoughts on using black rubber sealant for floors and walls?


----------



## coldducknc

latex hasn't hurt me yet been spraying it for yrs hink i am on my sec. gal.


----------



## 7chicks

I have sealant in a clear along the bottom of the wall panel and floor to seal up any cracks. They pay no attention to that. Floor is covered in wood chips anyway.


----------

